# Contador para estacionamiento (Maqueta)



## Darkagent (Nov 26, 2008)

Necesito que me ayuden con el siguiente problema. Necesito hacer un contador para una maqueta tipo estacionamiento. El display debe de aumentar en uno cada vez que un carrito pase por la entrada y disminuya cuando un carrito pase por la salida. La entrada y la salida deben de estar controladas por fototransistores que al interrumpirse el haz de luz entre ellos y su respectivo apuntador lazer haga el conteo correspondiente. Tengo armado un contador ascendente con dos integrados 74LS193 pero nunca pude hacer como configurarlos para el descenso. Quisiera que alguien me orientará si hay alguna manera mejor de hacerlo o cual es la manera más fácil para implementarlo. Y si se pudiera tambien necesito la configuración correcta para polarizar los fototransistores para que trabaje correctamente, tanto el de la salida como el de la entrada. Anexo el diagrama de mi contador en el cual sustitui el 555 por el fototransistor para regular la entrada. Mi único problema es para salida.


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 3, 2008)

Para decrementar la cuenta se utiliza la patita down del 74LS193.
Entonces, vas a conectar a la pata UP el foto-transistor que marca la entrada de carritos, y la pata DOWN al fototransistor que marque la salida de carritos. Esto siempre hablando del 74LS193 que cuenta las unidades. 
Por otro lado hay que hacer que las unidades pasen de 0 a 9 cuando sale un carrito (por ejemplo de 10 a 09).

El de las decenas hay que hacerle algunas modificaciones también... debe aumentar la cuenta en 1 cuando el de las unidades pase de 9 a 0 (un pulso en UP) y disminuir la cuente en 1 cuando las unidades pasen de 0 a 9

Eso significa más compuertas lógicas, más integrados....

Mi recomendación sería que usaras un microcontrolador bien baratito, y lo hacés todo con 1 solo chip, te olvidás de los registros, de las compuertas, y hasta de los conversores bcd a 7 segmentos.

Claro que si querés hacerlo rápido y no tenés experiencia con microcontroladores, entonces le seguimos buscando la vuelta con compuertas.

Vos dirás...


----------

